# Really bad/funny/strange/tastlass cover art.



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I think some pictures was offending people in the "picture to brighten your day" thread. That was not the meaning, and I apologize. I think this is kind of humour that you eather "get" or you dont.

I will try not to post images with sexual content, and be careful with what else I post, and hope you are to. But there are loads of bad cover art out there, so just start googeling!








http://zonicweb.net/badalbmcvrs/easterrich.jpg


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

Ahh, bad, funny, tastless, strange. All is well with the world.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Not safe for work, probably: http://www.metal-archives.com/images/1/3/7/2/1372.jpg?4042


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Not safe for work, probably: http://www.metal-archives.com/images/1/3/7/2/1372.jpg?4042


hehe, this one I have never seen! Realy bad!


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Not safe for work, probably: http://www.metal-archives.com/images/1/3/7/2/1372.jpg?4042


Ok, if you want to go there, there is the band "Cannibal Corpse."

Not safe for work, or anyplace else for that matter...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Scarpia said:


> Ok, if you want to go there, there is the band "Cannibal Corpse."
> 
> Not safe for work, or anyplace else for that matter...


I dont find it bad.. Very challenging, but not bad.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Scarpia said:


> Ok, if you want to go there, there is the band "Cannibal Corpse."
> 
> Not safe for work, or anyplace else for that matter...


I could one-up you by using similar albums that use real photos, but let's not go there.

Instead, some just plain bad ones:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is quite tasteless..


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I know it's tempting considering the subject matter of this thread to try to outdo each other and that this can easily lead to cover art of a pornographic nature - and when you get into the territory of fruitcake 'genres' like grind/gore or whatever else it may be called even of a disturbing, sick and sadistic nature. The very worst examples of these haven't yet been posted and I hope it stays that way. We don't want to be spoilsports, but it seems to me that we better say this now than run the risk that the thread will go into a direction that would call for more drastic measures. Thanks.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am aware of the riscs, and will moderate myself. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Conor71 said:


>


Did he sell some records?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

oskaar said:


> Did he sell some records?


Hehe, Im not sure Oskaar - probably not many!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Scarpia said:


> Ok, if you want to go there, there is the band "Cannibal Corpse."
> 
> Not safe for work, or anyplace else for that matter...


Not gonna lie....that's pretty sexy.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

jhar26 said:


> fruitcake 'genres' like grind/gore or whatever else it may be called


Grindcore is a legitimate genre. Folk and country aren't fruitcake "genres" just because they have some ridiculous album covers.

Anyway, classic terrible cover:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Grindcore is a legitimate genre.


No problem. I'm not a specialist, but you probably know the type of cover art I'm talking about.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Let us agree to have some selfe jusice in here! Some cover art is made to offend. That is not the type of cover art I want to expose. More the unwanted comic ones.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Like this one.... I dont know why, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


>


hehe, yes, this is a classic!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Conor71 said:


>


This must be some form of revenge on Mr. Marthe.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Michael Jackson* had a really BAD album cover...but it was one of the top sellers! (sorry, couldn't resist, oskaar :lol: )...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The happy couple: Andre Rieu, Susan Boyle


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The happy couple: Andre Rieu, Susan Boyle


I suppose this post was inevitable. I'm only surprised it wasn't posted on the first page.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ok, so I'm throwing my boys into the fire here but what were they thinking?! This has got to be one of the most bizarre covers I've ever seen...granted, you kinda gotta be a fan to know why it is so strange but even then, it's bad.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This cover is a mystery to me to!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The horse seemes to hate him!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not an album but a single....I've always found Marie cute and likeable in a "the little house on the prairie" sort of way, but there can't ever have been a scarier sight - let alone sound in the history of popular music than the young "little" Jimmy Osmond in his 'fat Elvis' period.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This is surely an all-time classic... and an all-time classic bluegrass album as well. And if you read up on the history of the album you will find they almost set themselves alight in the process of shooting this cover.:lol::devil:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

DrMike said:


> I suppose this post was inevitable. I'm only surprised it wasn't posted on the first page.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=broken record


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

More tasteless than funny:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Some favourites.




























The last one just makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The happy couple: Andre Rieu, Susan Boyle





DrMike said:


> I suppose this post was inevitable. I'm only surprised it wasn't posted on the first page.


I'm only surpised it wasn't posted by me.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't like this one. Blind Faith


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)




----------

